# Premier/blueline taper problems



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

Newb to the automatic finishing tools and just decided to do a dry run on my on a used bazooka that I got of ebay. I was able to pump a good solid 3 pumps worth of mud in the thing and than mud just started oozing out of the top (where the gear looking wheels meet the tape area). Any ideas what this may be? 

I have 400 sheets I will be starting tomorrow morning and would like to not tape them all by hand. I always have my trusty banjo but this is a new client and I would like to get ALL of their taping jobs. That and the fact that I told him I would be taping with a bazooka, I don't want to look like a liar.I also only have 5 days to get it ready for paint. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gluedandscrewed said:


> Newb to the automatic finishing tools and just decided to do a dry run on my on a used bazooka that I got of ebay. I was able to pump a good solid 3 pumps worth of mud in the thing and than mud just started oozing out of the top (where the gear looking wheels meet the tape area). Any ideas what this may be?
> 
> I have 400 sheets I will be starting tomorrow morning and would like to not tape them all by hand. I always have my trusty banjo but this is a new client and I would like to get ALL of their taping jobs. That and the fact that I told him I would be taping with a bazooka, I don't want to look like a liar.I also only have 5 days to get it ready for paint. Any help would be appreciated.


 Maybe tell the guy the bazooka is broke and use the trusty banjo. Unless you know how to run a bazooka?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Take some pics and post them up. If it is coming out the top maybe the gate valve is not shut properly. If it is coming out where the drive gear is you had better break out the banjo.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

time to rent one to get the job done


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

I got it. Thank god. The gate valve was seized up. time to lube the crap out of it and hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

For some auto tools operating 'how-to' and troubleshooting, click on the 'see user manual' here - http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Columbia-Tools-Automatic-Taper.html - then open the pdf file image that pops up. Others have found it useful. One guy said it was a life saver for him.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Columbia has a basic how to video on most tools as well. Good luck on your first run :thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pXSsoiKQE#t=324



I usually tell guys learning to make sure both wheels are in contact with the board on ceiling joints to ensure tapes wont fall on their first runs, and to stand directly under the gun :jester: too damned funny to watch..... but ya, don't do this, will make a mess.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A couple more things on running the bazooka at the beginning:

- You can give the drive wheels a bit of a 'spin' after cutting a tape and before you run the next tape. It'll help bring up the mud, so it'll be less likely that you'll have dry spots a few inches into the tape.

- If you hear a bit of a 'click' while running the bazooka, pay attention to that spot. There'll be a dry spot there, that you'll either have to move mud behind while wiping down, &/or lift the tape and put some mud there.

- If your drive wheels leave the wall while you're taping, even a bit, another dry spot there.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I ended up having issues with the bazooka again on the second fill up and ended up taping the whole thing with a banjo. 14 hours later and its taped. Thank god for the banjo.

Ill have to try and find a service center to see what the problem is. Iam nowhere near comfortable taking this thing apart to see what's going on internally


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gluedandscrewed said:


> Thanks for the info. I ended up having issues with the bazooka again on the second fill up and ended up taping the whole thing with a banjo. 14 hours later and its taped. Thank god for the banjo.
> 
> Ill have to try and find a service center to see what the problem is. Iam nowhere near comfortable taking this thing apart to see what's going on internally


been a post on here before bout buying a used zook, then it comes to brands as well or just if you have a feel for a certain brand,

dont lose sleep it is repairable even though it is a blueline


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Try looking through the head at the gate valve while you close it. Check for a neat flush fit. If the gate valve is damaged you may have leakage past it.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe also check that your gooseneck is not opening the gate valve when filling. Should be some clearance between the gooseneck and the disengaging lever.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back Tom,:thumbsup: you went missing for a while.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Gaz, just busy :thumbsup:


----------

